# Macintosh LC III



## CESS02 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a Macintosh LC III. Has not been used for awhile. When I turn it on, a disk with a flashing question mark comes up. But there is no disk in. When we put one in, nothing happens. How do I fix this??


----------



## 935684 (Dec 6, 2009)

I've only recently begun to use a Mac again, after using Windows for about 10 years, so please take anything I say with a grain of salt. As I recall, the flashing question mark means that the Mac can't find a valid system file. I think there's a difference between that and the "bad Mac" face, but I forget what the latter means.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi CESS02 - welcome to TSG. 

That system runs OS 7.7 - 7.6.1 - known as "System 7". Did you try starting the computer up with the startup disk in the disk drive?

You may want to run a Disk First Aid on the old system. To get to it, hold down the "C" key as it starts up (with the disk in).

Here are some useful links on that old Performa 450:

Macintosh LC lll

Classic Mac Downloads & Upgrades (Note - there is a link here to Apple's free available download of System 7.5.3, which the Performa 450 runs.)

Working with vintage Macs.

Hope that helps!


----------



## CESS02 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the replies folks!!! 
I think I am WAY in over my head. We have had this just sitting around, and turned it on one day, played Oregon Trail for a bit, shut it down and brought it from my mother's house to mine. We tried to turn it back on, and the question mark came up! Now, we just want to get it working enough to sell.


----------



## macmedics (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's a tip from the old days. What is sounds like is you have "Drive Sticktion". If the unit was working when you put it away, then the hard drive motor has too much resistance to spin up.

First thing to try is just to turn the computer off and on a few time to see if you can jump start the hard drive. Take the cover off (Of the LC III) so you can listen to the drive. If that does not work try this:

Turn off computer, unplug SCSI and power cable, and hook drive up to an external power source. With the drive in your hand and plenty of slack in power cord, try giving the hard drive a quick twist of the wrist WHILE you apply power to the drive. Spin the drive clockwise. If you can get the drive spinning, leave it connected to external power and on, and connect it to the SCSI cable when the computer is off. The turn the computer on.

I know it sounds wild, but I've done this hundreds of times. I tired to find a video on You Tube for you, but this technique is so old it appears there's nothing there. Maybe I'll make one and post it.

Also see this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stiction

Dana
http://www.MacMedics.com


----------

